# Looking for DIY concentrates today? TFA / FW / CAP / INW



## Polar (21/12/16)

Yes, i know. Terrible timing. 

The 2 stores that seem to stock these only open up in January again. That's like 2 weeks steeping time. Anyone open and can supply these?

Vanilla Swirl Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
Butter Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Butter Concentrate (TFA) 
Brown Sugar (TFA) - 10ml Brown Sugar (TFA) 
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) - 50ml Bavarian Cream Concentrate (TFA) 
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Cheesecake (Graham Crust) Concentrate 
Yellow Cake Concentrate (FW) - 10ml Yellow Cake Concentrate (FW) 
Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 
Vanilla Shisha Type Concentrate (INW) - 10ml Vanilla Shisha Type Concentrate (INW) 
Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP) - 50ml Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP) 
Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) - 50ml Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP) 
Biscuit Concentrate (INW) - 50ml Biscuit Concentrate (INW) 
Acetyl Pyrazine Concentrate (TFA) - 10ml Acetyl Pyrazine Concentrate (TFA)


----------



## Polar (21/12/16)

Woohoo, found it at www.theflavourmill.co.za. 

In time for the Xmas promo too!




Thanks @DizZa and @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

